# 5.1 to 6.1/7.1 speaker recommendation



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I currently have the following 5.1 setup:

L/R : KL-6502-THX In-Wall Speaker 
C: KL-6504-THX In-Wall Speaker
L/R Surround: KS-7800-THX In-Wall Speaker *Wide Dispersal surrounds.

I want to convert to a either a 6.1 or 7.1 setup and I have a few options I have been considering.
Small Room Size: 14x14x7 and these will be in a THX setup with the rear channels close together.

Option 1: Use a lower budget ($170) inwall speaker to make two rear channels. Dayton Audio US620W
Option 2: moderate-high budget ($480)for 1 rear channel KL-7800-THX In-Wall Speaker
Option 3: High Budget ($500) for two rear channels KL-6502-THX In-Wall Speaker  Will match the fronts
Option 4: ?

Obviously I appreciate the lower budget of option 1 but how much will it negatively impact performance? Would having two rear channels be a significant increase over one rear channel of option 2 in such a small room?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Option 2: Keeping your speakers as close to identical as possible is preferable.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Would it be best to match the rear speaker(s) with the side surrounds or with the front L/R?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ideally you'd have identical speakers all the way around, but in that's not always practical or necessary. In your case, you should try to match what you already have in your surrounds. I also think these wide dispersion designs would give you a better sense of envelopment in your rear stage.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

So your suggestion is to run a single Wide Dispersion Surround in the rear? I know I have read that other prefer a direct radiating in the rear, but I have nothing else to base my decision on as I have no experience in running one vs the other on a read channel. I would only be able to run one of those speakers to stay within my price range.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My opinion is that if you have a single row of seating, 5.1 is adequate and 6/7.1 doesn't do much to increase the sense of envelopment. For multiple rows of seating, where your side surrounds may be infront of your back row, a 6 or 7th speaker behind that row will help keep the surround cues where they belong. Do you have multiple rows of seating?

I prefer direct radiating in all positions because that is what the mixers use, but a bi-pole/di-pole in the side/rears does produce a more enveloping surround field in my experience. It all goes to the goal of your setup.

If you're happy with what you have, stick with matching speakers in your rear to give you timbre matching, and yes, with a wide dispersion speaker, 1 should be sufficient.

Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

The seating seems to vary, as this is not a 100% full time theater (= wife) the seating does move and indeed at times. We either have a single row just before the side surrounds, a single row behind the surrounds, or dual row seating. I do plan on adding a second row on a small stage albeit at the worst location at the very back of the room. So this is indeed a theater of compromises. 

I was surprised with the non locality of the surrounds as I am used to the direct radiating 5.1 but there is something to be said about the immersion quality if the wide dispersion. 

I am leaning heavily towards adding a single wider dispersion in the rear.

I do appreciate you clarifying your opinion instead of just saying, "because I said so".:clap:


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a little more information I have found.

c) Klipsch WDST surrounds are very much like a professional concert array. The high frequencies, made directional by the horn, are arrayed at the proper angles to provide even coverage, or with the same frequency response in all directions. The single woofer is crossed over where it is omni directional, thus creating a system which truly radiates sound equally in all directions. 

i) WDST models provide balanced direct and reverberant sound field to listeners. Since the response is the same in all directions, the reverberant sound filed reaching the listeners from other directions, is balanced spectrally with the direct sound, creating a coherent, realistic rear sound field.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

In my opinion, choosing between 5.1 or 6/7.1 set ups has nothing to do with room size. 6/7.1 set ups should give a more cohesive surround sound experience whether you have a 1 person size room or a 20 person size room. If I had multiple rows of seating (and a bigger budget), I would install several rows of side surround speakers and install 1 set of rear surround speakers behind the last row.
I changed from a 5.1 to a 7.1 (THX set up) last year in my single couch (single row) living room last year. Can I hear a difference? I really don't know, I didn't do any before and after comparisons. Technically it should be better, and it does sound great, so I am happy to have made the change.
I don't have any experience with wide despersion speakers so I won't comment on that.


----------

